# Starter rebuild?



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone know of any place to get parts to rebuild a starter?? like contacts for the solenoid and motor brushes?


----------



## Dymond Jim (Mar 11, 2011)

dude why would you rebuild your starter???just go to O'reilys auto parts store and purchase a rebuilt one,and it is warrantied for as long as you own your vehicle...so if it goes bad,you can exchange it as many times as you like...

I hope this helps you...


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm low on funds.. and from what I can tell it'll only cost 20ish dollars to do. It is a reman from O'reileys.. I can't get them to honor it and I don't want to shell out 160 for another one.

Also I'm not even sure if it's my stater thats bad but it's what I'm coming up with. I have a new alternator, battery, and Relay's. I redid the power wires and grounds, plus cleaned everything that they would connect to. The Ignition switch is good and the neutral safety switch is good too. I've had the starter tested but it tests good.. 

I've come to that it's either the Starter or the wire that goes from the Starter/Interlock Relay to the starter solenoid.

so going to trace it and replace it, then I'll pull the starter and see what's going on with the insides.

http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k525/sccopple/ pics of what i've done so far.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get them from Nissan.. Not sure if you can get them for $20, though. You can to Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com and check out the part schematics and costs. Or, check with your local auto electric shop.


----------

